# 4th Of July Yard Sale! Everything but the kitchen sink



## Gini (Jun 15, 2008)

We are now starting to get donations in for the yard sale (auction). With all the mini's we have in the rescue we are holding a 10 day yard sale (auction). Wait until you see some of the things coming in for this auction starting *[SIZE=14pt]July 15th[/SIZE]*. As you are getting ready for the shows maybe you will come across something you just don't need any longer. Instead of storing it or throwing it away please send for our auction to help the rescue horses. *[SIZE=14pt]"One Barn's junk is another Barn's treasure!!!"[/SIZE]* We have quite a few horses that we are trying to find forever homes for. Please help us help the horses! You can either send the item to CMHR and we will ship it to the winner or just send a picture with description of the item and you can send the item to the winner after the auction ends. Which ever you prefer.

*[SIZE=18pt]Again, CMHR and the horses thank you for your support!!![/SIZE]*


----------

